
Replaced occurrences of master/slave terminology with leader/follower (2014) - aviraldg
https://github.com/django/django/pull/2692
======
dalke
This desire for a linguistic shift in the terminology has been around for over
a decade. See
[http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/outrage/master.asp](http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/outrage/master.asp)
.

FWIW, this pull request ( from May 20, 2014 so by HN tradition there should be
a (2014) in the headline) is mentioned at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master/slave_%28technology%29#...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master/slave_%28technology%29#Appropriateness_of_usage)
, along with Drupal 8.

